# Custom stickers and decals STIKRD vs. SLIK



## MAGPIE!!! (Aug 26, 2013)

I recently purchased custom decals from both companies so I thought I would do a head to head review:

*STIKRD*

I was looking for a custom decals for a x-fusion and ended up ordering frame decals as well. I made all of my requests through the frontman and had nothing but problems dealing with the designer. I provided the artwork from the frame manufacturer and requested matte black decals. I had requested orange custom decals for the shock. Long story short, the designer spent a bunch of time making custom orange decals for the frame instead and then wanted to charge an outrageous custom fee of $70 usd. Despite my gut feeling, I worked them down to $70 for both the frame and shock decals only to be grossly disappointed when I received them. The dimensions of the frame decals were too small even with step by step application as per the directions. The material was really stretchy plastic with weak glue, especially on small sections like the ends of the lettering. I ended up tearing it all off once installed, except for the shock decal which is no longer on the bike anyway. Basically throwing away $70 on top of a terrible customer service experience.

*SLIK

*I ordered frame and fork decals from SLIK and more fork decals since. Pretty straightforward process. Go online, choose the make, size, colour and then select the custom option. SLIK then send an email asking for more details like colour hex#'s and artwork. The stickers have almost a reinforced feeling and they withstand prolonged use really well. The only gripe would be that cut the edges of the stickers are white so they aren't completely seamless on the frame and fork. The price is totally reasonable plus shipping to Canada.

*Conclusion

*Based on my experience, choose SLIK all day every day. Their prices were less than half of STIKRD's and the check-out process is smooth with someone on the end working hard to deliver exactly what you asked for. You wont get any cranky designer confusing your order and acting like print job constitutes actual artwork.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Good info. I wish you had put 'custom stickers' in the heading of your post to make future searches easier.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

For what it's worth, just last week I had Stikr'd make me up stock Fox fork and shock stickers in Yeti turquoise and it was an easy process. I put the stickers on last night and they seem fine to me. The designer even threw in a few cool extra Yeti decals that are fun. I wouldn't rule out Stikr'd just yet if you're looking for new decals.


----------



## MAGPIE!!! (Aug 26, 2013)

@finch yeah thats true, I should have added keywords to the title. Maybe if a mod ever see's this they can help out.

@JNKER good point, hopefully this will be a good resource for decision making based on everyone's unique experience. I expect STIKRD are in their early stages and will be working out all of their kinks. I just hate throwing money away, especially with something cosmetic like this.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Yep. Just adding to your "vs" thread.


----------



## BEricksen (Oct 5, 2016)

Defiantly don't count STIKRD out, I had some Wheel decals made up and the process was smooth. The designer kept me up to date, made the design exactly how I wanted despite my indecisiveness ha ha. When I received the decals the quality of the material was top notch. The reason the material is a little stretchy is the type of 3M decal they use it has very small holes to help with bubbles. This also allows for the sticker to be molded around curves ect. Needless to say it worked Flawlessly and has been on my wheels for the past month with no issues. I am now in the process of getting Frame decals and fork decals done. The customer service up to this point again has been wonderful no complaints.


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

I ordered stickers from Stikrd for my channel and later ended up doing a project with them to redo all the graphics on my bike. I've been happy with the project as well as the guys when I met them. I can't speak to the OP's experience, only my own, and when I placed my first order I barely had any subscribers. I say that because otherwise it could be percieved I got some sort of special treatment because of the channel. For those of you interested here is the video I did with them:


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

I've contacted Stikrd twice now with no reply. Once through their webpage and once directly to Richard's email. I've used Slik a couple times and experience was ok they got colors wrong on one set I ordered and wheel size wrong on another. I guess maybe I try NL Design now?


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

Rngspnr said:


> I've contacted Stikrd twice now with no reply. Once through their webpage and once directly to Richard's email. I've used Slik a couple times and experience was ok they got colors wrong on one set I ordered and wheel size wrong on another. I guess maybe I try NL Design now?


I know STIKRD was having some sort of email problem recently. Richard wasn't receiving stuff. Maybe give him another shot.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

B1KER said:


> I know STIKRD was having some sort of email problem recently. Richard wasn't receiving stuff. Maybe give him another shot.


Thanks will do!


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

Rngspnr said:


> Thanks will do!


Sent ya a PM with a coupon code in it. Hope you have better luck this time.


----------



## Naolin (Jun 7, 2016)

Just be warned ordering any neon colors from Slik, which pretty much all the new fox fork decals are some type of neon. There is a 5$ neon fee and they won't print your decal unless they have enough orders for neon decals. The neon fee is not a problem, they warn you of that during the ordering process, however the timeline is horrible.. 

I ordered my decal on 3/6/2018 and it has yet to be printed. I have no idea when i'll received my order. What annoys me more is that they charge me up front.. if its going to take 1 month to print a decal they should at least charge once they are ready to print.


----------



## ecooke21 (Aug 18, 2007)

I know this thread is old, but i feel the need to chime in about my (short) delaings with Richard from Stikrd. 

I contacted Stikrd through facebook messenger, the person replying asked me to use the email on their website for inquiries, which I did. 

Here is my exact email:

Do you do rockshox lyrik, and race face arc40 rim decals? My bike is matte black and platinum, im looking to get 2019 lyric and arc40 decals to compliment my bike. id like to include the highlighter yellow color from magura mt7 brakes. can you help me out?

Also, I would mind incorporating some frame decals as well. My bike is a NS Bikes Eccentric

**I included 2 pictures of my bike**

Exactly 31 minutes later i received a reply from Richard that said:
________________________________________________________________________
Hey,

Here is what I think you're looking for. Let me break it down a little. These will be printed on a chrome material and the grays will make it hopefully match your titanium stem, and bars. Cheers.
_______________________________________________________________________
** included in his response was a picture of Lyrik decals, and Race face arc 40 decals in the colors i wanted, except they didn't include any highlighter yellow color.** 

I then asked him if there was a way to include the highlighter yellow color, to which he replied a few minutes later with a edited photo that included all the colors we discussed.

I told him they looked great and i asked about a lead time and cost. He told me that it would be $125 for the decals to be made, and could make them in a day or so, and ship them. He also told me that normally the decals are $165. Now here comes the problem. I didn't know the cost of the decals where going to be that much. I replied to Richard that i couldn't afford to spend that much on stickers right now, and thanked him for his time.

Well, Richard didn't like that. He replied with a rude email saying it was people "like me" that want things for free, that ruin things for his other customers. That he normally charges much more than he quoted me and i didnt understand pricing, etc.


A couple things:

I NEVER asked him to do any design work, nor did I confirm I would purchase his product. Literally, his reply to me from my initial email include the image. 

I owned a custom cabinetry shop, and have been a small business owner for 16 years, I would NEVER ask a tradesperson to design/put effort into something without clear expectations. I asked him a question about his product, and he voluntarily sent me the picture. 

Lastly, I was surprised at his price based upon two years ago I ordered fork decals and and Rim stickers for my last bike from Slik Grafix for around $50us. So the jump in price was a bit suprising for me. I'm not saying his work doesn't command more money, I just didn't realize there would be such a difference. Hence, the reason I asked him in the first place. I could easily order grafics from Slik Grafix, but my last experience (over shipping) was annoying. So I have decided to look elsewhere. Also, I realize that what I am seeking out is a little more complex than what they offer. 

I feel his first reply to my email should have said something like:

" Hey, thanks for contacting me, I am available to design what your looking for. I normally charge about $125-$165. Let me know if you want me to take a deposit, and do some designing for you" 

I would have thanked him for the estimate and moved on. knowing i could'nt afford that much on graphics right now.

Instead he spent a few minutes putting the above design together and sent it to me unsolicited, then expected me to give him my money. 

TBH, his design was great, but his rude attitude, left such a bad taste in my mouth, i will NEVER give Stikrd my business. 

Just wanted to chime in on this thread

Shopper Beware!


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

any alternatives to stikrd for ripmo graphics to cover the forest green? 

stikrd has been non-responsive for weeks. 

thank you.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

This might be a longshot, but look into VeloInk.com. I've used them for simple frame and helmet stickers.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

sent them a note. Thanks!


----------



## Phlegm420 (Oct 30, 2013)

I used NLDESIGNS last year and the guy was pretty awesome. He is out of Poland I think. Took about a week for shipping, which I didn't think was that bad. Check out his work at @nldsgn on instagram. He did custom graphics for me that cost around 117.50 euros (about $140) for all stickers including rim stickers and stickers with my name and flag on them. I asked him for some oil slick type colors and he sent me a full page of what they would look like. I didn't like them and we came up with another color palate that was pretty rad. You can see my bike on my instagram @phlegm77.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

thanks! looks good. i sent him a note yesterday haven't heard back yet hope he comes thru.


----------



## Tom Howard (Jan 8, 2019)

I use Invisiframe (they do decals as well as frame protection), good quality, decent price, and if they don't have what you want on the website, they can make it for you, drop them a mail


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

FactoryMatt said:


> any alternatives to stikrd for ripmo graphics to cover the forest green?
> 
> stikrd has been non-responsive for weeks.
> 
> thank you.


So they don't seem to have changed.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

TwoTone said:


> So they don't seem to have changed.


ha nope. was super responsive (albeit disorganized) over email initially, and then nothing. kinda thought he was making them so i stopped looking for alternatives. gave him a week and then started following up and nothing. really too bad.


----------



## Mad.Mtb (Aug 4, 2014)

Stikrd sucks. First batch of decals I ordered was for a Pike fork. They arrived with the laminate coating all bubbled. Quality control never should of shipped them in the first place. After a lot of delays and excuses, they finally sent me some replacements. Later, tried to order a set of custom wheel decals. Simple one color design, match my bike color. It took them over a month to get me a sample and that included my nagging them They told me they were busy and just forgot about it. When it arrived it wasn't even close on the color match. That concluded my biz with Stikrd. 

Silk has been great. I have placed a half a dozen orders with them all with zero issues. Color and quality has been excellent.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

Working with Joe, from Joe's Bikes/SquadPro, at the moment. He was a little slow in his initial response, then forgot about me for a few weeks (to be honest, I forgot about it all myself). Trying to do both new frame decals and bike protection kit.

https://joesbikes.co.uk/decals--frame-protection-152-c.asp


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finch Platte said:


> Good info. I wish you had put 'custom stickers' in the heading of your post to make future searches easier.


Looks like it's been found numerous times here in the future.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

chadbrochills said:


> Working with Joe, from Joe's Bikes/SquadPro, at the moment. He was a little slow in his initial response, then forgot about me for a few weeks (to be honest, I forgot about it all myself). Trying to do both new frame decals and bike protection kit.
> 
> https://joesbikes.co.uk/decals--frame-protection-152-c.asp


If I was in the UK, I'd go Invisiframe no question about it. I've ordered several kits from them. They are an example of top notch customer service.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

just got a very odd response from stikrd...i'll just leave it at that.

sent a note to a couple folks including these guys, https://www.becomeunique.pt/, hopefully get a response soon from someone.

invisiframe clear kit i got was shipped promptly and well packed. shoulda realized they could do custom decals.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

FWIW bros, https://www.becomeunique.pt/ has been super quick to respond and says he has ripmo templates already.

will keep you posted on the outcome.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

FactoryMatt said:


> just got a very odd response from stikrd...i'll just leave it at that.
> 
> sent a note to a couple folks including these guys, https://www.becomeunique.pt/, hopefully get a response soon from someone.
> 
> invisiframe clear kit i got was shipped promptly and well packed. shoulda realized they could do custom decals.


Dude, you can't bait us like that! What did the email say? Prospective customers should know what they might end up dealing with.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Another bad experience with Stikrd...they have a two layer thing and it seems the top layer comes off easy. Great experience with Invisiframe: wanted to change the color of my Santa Cruz Blur downtube decals, and only Invisiframe made decals that are actually usable, as they are slightly larger than the letters on the frame. Even SC's own decals didn't work! Slik has been great for crank and fork decals.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

chadbrochills said:


> Dude, you can't bait us like that! What did the email say? Prospective customers should know what they might end up dealing with.


LOL. ok.

so after two or three emails with no response over two or so weeks (after the initial, positive exchange), I put "CANCEL ORDER" in my subject line and state in the body that he's been non-responsive, i can't wait any longer, and i no longer want to move forward. I INSTANTLY get a response this time...

The response was, and again, after TWO PLUS weeks with zero email response and 4+ calls to voicemail:

"OK bye. Custom takes time bro, good luck elsewhere."

Bear in mind, i hadn't seen any proofs and we hadn't discussed price or even agreed that proofs were being worked up, but custom takes time.


----------



## Mad.Mtb (Aug 4, 2014)

FactoryMatt said:


> LOL. ok.
> 
> so after two or three emails with no response over two or so weeks, I put "CANCEL ORDER" in my subject line and state in the body that he's been non-responsive, i can't wait any longer, and i no longer want to move forward. I INSTANTLY get a response this time...
> 
> ...


Just astonishing! As a small biz owner myself, I don't get this type of smug, unprofessional behavior.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

FactoryMatt said:


> LOL. ok.
> 
> so after two or three emails with no response over two or so weeks, I put "CANCEL ORDER" in my subject line and state in the body that he's been non-responsive, i can't wait any longer, and i no longer want to move forward. I INSTANTLY get a response this time...
> 
> ...


Eeesh. Ok, mental note: Don't bother ordering anything from them. lol

Another +1 for Invisiframe. I got my new 5010 right when it came out and contacted them about a kit for it. They had only done a size L at the time and said to check back in a month or so. Not a big deal, bike was literally just coming out at the time. 3 weeks later, I get an email from the same lady who previously emailed me saying they just wrapped up the kit for a size M and she just wanted to give me a heads up that it was available now. Most companies don't follow up like that, from my experience.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

Mad.Mtb said:


> Just astonishing! As a small biz owner myself, I don't get this type of smug, unprofessional behavior.


If that's literally the first time he even responded to an email then it's not smug, it's psychotic.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

not the first. the initial back and forth was responsive. then he went dark for awhile.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

FactoryMatt said:


> not the first. the initial back and forth was responsive. then he went dark for awhile.


Oh ok, that's still super bad customer service but at least it follows some kind of logic, flawed as it may be.

A co-worker of mine has used him twice now and didn't seem to have anything bad to say, sounds like he's just very disorganized and as such inconsistent. That's a shame because it looks like his work is pretty good once you get it.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Look bottom line is there are other companies out there with much better Customer service.

I posted my experience before, Emails sent no response. Posted experience on forum in another thread and got the really sorry, give us another chance, had issues with email- etc...

So email them- same crap no responses.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Stikrd has a big presence on Instagram. Screenshot their lousy email response, post it, repeat the the response in your caption as a brief public service announcement, and tag them. Put the usual hashtags in for the mtb folks. That oughta ring their bell if you have a few hundred followers.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

bingemtbr said:


> This might be a longshot, but look into VeloInk.com. I've used them for simple frame and helmet stickers.


Chris has been great!

i sent requests to hasdesigns, slikgraphics, and one or two others and either got no response, no followup, or just 'hey i can't get the template'.

I was able to get Chris @ veloink the template and he turned around mockups within 24 hours. Super stoked to get them, think i'm going rockshox red to match the lyrik ultimate on a matte black ripmo.


----------



## Mad.Mtb (Aug 4, 2014)

FactoryMatt said:


> Chris has been great!
> 
> i sent requests to hasdesigns, slikgraphics, and one or two others and either got no response, no followup, or just 'hey i can't get the template'.
> 
> I was able to get Chris @ veloink the template and he turned around mockups within 24 hours. Super stoked to get them, think i'm going rockshox red to match the lyrik ultimate on a matte black ripmo.


Out of curiosity, where did you get the template?


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

PMd.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

I emailed Slik Graphics 2 months ago for a complete set of new frame decals to match my Hope red components. I ordered 2 complete sets for about $100.00. Emma replied almost immediately, and she and I conversed over the next 2-3 days. I then talked to Owen about the specifics of what I was looking for. I asked for a proof which I got a few days later. I wasn’t sure about the shade of red, but he assured me that it would all be fine. So I went ahead and gave the ok to proceed. I got the decals a week later and once I opened the package and pulled the decals out, a big grin appeared. They were spectacular. They matched the anodized red Hope color perfectly. Needless to say, I was ecstatic.

Fast forward to today. I contacted Slik again for decals for a new build I’m starting. I’ve emailed them at least 4 times over the last 2 weeks with not a single response from them. I even emailed Emma through the emails she and I had swapped back and forth. Nothing. I don’t understand it. I want to use them again, but I can’t keep emailing and getting no response. I sent Invisiframe an email to see if they can help me out. We’ll see.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Maybe check Joe's Bikes in the UK. Every time I watch one of their "dream build" videos on YouTube they show custom frame decals and protection being printed and applied.

https://joesbikes.co.uk/decals--frame-protection-152-c.asp


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

MattMay said:


> Maybe check Joe's Bikes in the UK. Every time I watch one of their "dream build" videos on YouTube they show custom frame decals and protection being printed and applied.
> 
> https://joesbikes.co.uk/decals--frame-protection-152-c.asp


Thanks for the link. Invisiframe was a dead end for me. At least they replied, and said that they had no template for my frame.

I just sent messages to Hasdesigns, Veloink, and Joesbikes.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Hope it works!


----------



## Agar426 (May 29, 2009)

Hasdesigns and becomeunique are the same guy, out of Portugal. My dealings with him have been great. I've ordered twice, with the second order asking for some custom "Iron Maiden" themed decals and mudguard for my son's Rocky Mountain Maiden and he was quick to turn around images of his artwork, and once we agreed, he cut the stuff out, and shipped it off to me.


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

Slik, hands down. Just got my new RS Sid decals. Perfect color match, great quality decals.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

That one there is crooked.


----------



## MNSnoPro (Mar 1, 2016)

Post deleted.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I've posted my experience in other threads, but yeah, Stikrd sux.


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

FWIW - everybody I know has had great experiences with STKRD customer service AND product. True custom shop - bespoke stickers. OEM supplier and licensee for a huge number of high end mtb related companies...so I think there must be something to it. 
As for Richard being a jerk...seems super cool to me and devoted to providing not only the best stickers , but also a top notch value and experience. STIKRD rocks!!!

Here's a FB screenshot from someone that builds and owns a bunch of super nice bikes.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

richierich1966 said:


> FWIW - everybody I know has had great experiences with STKRD customer service AND product. True custom shop - bespoke stickers. OEM supplier and licensee for a huge number of high end mtb related companies...so I think there must be something to it.
> As for Richard being a jerk...seems super cool to me and devoted to providing not only the best stickers , but also a top notch value and experience. STIKRD rocks!!!
> 
> Here's a FB screenshot from someone that builds and owns a bunch of super nice bikes.
> View attachment 1324451


Unfortunately your experiences just doesn't jive with the two times I tried to purchase from them.

You're post reads like a plant.


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

TwoTone said:


> Unfortunately your experiences just doesn't jive with the two times I tried to purchase from them.
> 
> You're post reads like a plant.


A second shooter in the grassy knoll - lol! I've had nothing but good experiences with Richard and attended a Zoom meeting recently with him as the guest in which he was very personable and helpful. That's how I found out about all the OE and licensing. 
Also, I heard of him through Yeti tribe, Yeti main office recommended him directly to me and literally everyone I know uses them for their full custom stuff and loves them. Just seemed to me that the experiences I read her were disproportionally negative to the real life experience and the recommendations of personal acquaintances. 
But that's why there's lots of companies to do business with...


----------



## lookoutdriftmike (Sep 14, 2008)

Where are you getting the logo images? Are they creating them from scratch?


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

lookoutdriftmike said:


> Where are you getting the logo images? Are they creating them from scratch?


I know Stikrd works with the companies. For instance if you order Enve decals from the Enve website, he's printing them. However I don't know if any of the other companies mentioned in this post are doing that. My assumption is they aren't and they are just tracing/measuring the decals and then printing them.


----------



## Trudeez (Sep 9, 2016)

*Stickrd is trash. Use slik or invisiframe.*

There is a kid who rides at Northstar that got the most recent model V10. He wanted it wrapped white and so got in touch with the Stickrd folks. They ensured that they could put a seamless white wrap on it that would look like factory paint. When he got the bike back it looked like a Paper Mache bike frame made by a High School art class. Around complex curves and junctions they cut the vinyl into thin strips and patchwork stuck them around the curves. It looked absolutely hideous. HIDEOUS! Ii cant help but reiterate that it looked like PaperMache. Unfortunately the kid had to find a vinyl auto graphics shop near Tahoe had to remove all the old junk which cost him extra. The new vinyl shop did a beautiful job and the frame looked immaculate, truly seamless.

To make matters worse...later t in the summer the bike owner ran into some Stikrd folks on the trails and the Stickrd guys had the nerve to call their buddies over to our friends (now) beautiful bike and say things like, "brooooh check out what a sick job we did wrapping this V10!" Appalling to say the least. Could never recommend Stickrd after that bs.


MAGPIE!!! said:


> I recently purchased custom decals from both companies so I thought I would do a head to head review:
> 
> *STIKRD*
> 
> ...


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

I have used Stikrd in the past, but working with Richard is like working with a dog that is either very nice or turns around and bites you and you don't know which one you're going to get.

As a repeat customer, who had some issues with some of his work that he needed to fix, I figured I would place another order to make it worth his while to fix his mistakes. He made one of my shock decals too big, and the ones for my fork were incomplete. Even after I sent him measurements, I didn't get an "I'm sorry the fixes are out." NOTHING.

Nope. Yanked me around for over a month. No proofs, no requests for money. No fixes ever went out in the mail because he told me that he has more important customers and he's busy. Then he proceeded to block my number.

He overcharges, and doesn't even do a good job anymore. He's too busy thinking about his deals with Enve.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

stripes said:


> I have used Stikrd in the past, but working with Richard is like working with a dog that is either very nice or turns around and bites you and you don't know which one you're going to get.


What a Richard.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah I will chime in here. Richard is tough to deal with. He did something custom for me and the colors were way way wrong. Then he did something through a shop for me and it was about 30% too small. Redid and it still was wrong. I reached out to him a few times to figure things out and finally just gave up and toss everything in the trash. 

Dealt with a few outfits over seas and they have been great. 

Not sure how Richard survives with his attitude and practices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Ive ordered from both Slik and Stickrd and only go back to Slik for new orders. Last order with Slik i made a mistake with the color which resulted in the match not being quite correct. Without me asking Slik remade the decals for no charge. I only had to pay for shipping. I will order again from Slik without question.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Haven’t seen a good review yet for Stkird. He should come in and stick up for himself lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deweydoo (Dec 22, 2020)

Do NOT order from stikrd. I had high hopes for them after seeing them on B1kers channel but Richard has been nothing but rude and slow in responding, I usually have to email him 2-3 times to get one response. I ordered and paid 2 weeks ago and I haven't heard a thing from them, even after asking multiple times where my decals were. The only thing that has been timely about the whole process is how fast he sent the invoice and collected my money. Very disappointed


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't get why people are still ordering from them, so many other companies that actually deliver a product in a timely manner.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

TwoTone said:


> Looks like posting on here might have gotten a response.


Ha! If that only worked for the rest of us he was so good at dicking us over.


----------



## PJJ205 (Aug 9, 2018)

TwoTone said:


> Looks like posting on here might have gotten a response.


Just got an e-mail that mine finally shipped today. Should have them next week sometime... Looking like a 3 week process, from first contact to delivery.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

PJJ205 said:


> Just got an e-mail that mine finally shipped today. Should have them next week sometime... Looking like a 3 week process, from first contact to delivery *for me*.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## PJJ205 (Aug 9, 2018)

False alarm, I don't think they actually shipped anywhere... just checked the tracking to see if there was an update in the last 24 hours but it only looks like a label was made by Stikrd and nothing actually went to the post office yet. Either way, this hasn't been the best of buying experiences that I've ever had.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

PJJ205 said:


> Just got an e-mail that mine finally shipped today. Should have them next week sometime... Looking like a 3 week process, from first contact to delivery.


You're lucky. I spent over a month with Richard, getting him to fix a mistake and get a new order, then nothing.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

He and Stikrd are horrible. Can’t believe he gets any business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Finch Platte said:


> Good info. I wish you had put 'custom stickers' in the heading of your post to make future searches easier.


Done, 6 years later….. but done.
First time I saw this thread.


----------



## PJJ205 (Aug 9, 2018)

*Going to drop a quick review of my experience:*

I bought a new Fox 38 for my Megatower and really liked the stock theme so I started looking around for vector files to design them myself since Santa Cruz gave me the pantone color codes for my bike and one of my friends owns a motocross graphics company. After not getting any help with the vector files (understandable), I ended up being referred to Stikrd by a guy known for building custom SC bikes. I sent the first e-mail pretty early in the morning and got a response from Devon at Stikrd relatively quickly. The process was pretty quick so within hours of first attempts at contact, my proof was sent and the order was paid for. Devon was really helpful with his replies and also gave me the kit at a great price since he noticed that I work at a bike shop... zero complaints about my interaction with him.

_*Basic timeline:*_

*10-12-2021*

E-mailed Stikrd at 5:56 AM
Received response from Devon at 10:07 AM
Received proof at 10:48 AM
Paid at 11:01 AM
*10-25-2021*

Reached out for an update at 11:21 AM and received a response at 1:58 PM saying the graphics were in production as we spoke.
*11-01-2021*

USPS received graphics from Stikrd and they were shipped from San Jose, CA.
*11-03-2021*

Received graphics in Twentynine Palms, CA.
*A process of 22 days, from first contact to delivery. *

_*Product:*_
Received my graphics and have nothing bad to say about the quality; the material felt identical to the stock Fox 38 graphics that I peeled off of the fork. I was pleasantly surprised by how easy it was to remove the 38 graphics and put these on. I basically just lined the necessary edges of the stock graphics with painters tape, then grabbed a heat gun to warm the stock stickers up for a few seconds to peel them off of the fork. I replaced each graphic on the fork individually so I peeled the Stikrd graphic off of the sheet and lined it up with the painters tape to ensure everything was as close to stock as possible. The replacement graphics were just about the same size at the stock graphics.



















*Final words:*
So 22 days from start to finish is a bit of a while, but I got a nice discount so who am I to complain. If I were a regular paying customer then I can totally see why people are upset with the delivery time of Stikrd, especially if they were dealing with someone abrasive. The material is nice quality and goes on easily, my colors matched up perfectly (I did provide the color codes), the contact was pretty good, it's just the delivery time that was a bit of a bummer. Overall, I am happy the bike is done and it looks good so I can't complain that much. Just a review of my experience with Stikrd.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

PJJ205 said:


> *Final words:*
> So 22 days from start to finish is a bit of a while, but I got a nice discount so who am I to complain. If I were a regular paying customer then I can totally see why people are upset with the delivery time of Stikrd, especially if they were dealing with someone abrasive. The material is nice quality and goes on easily, my colors matched up perfectly (I did provide the color codes), the contact was pretty good, it's just the delivery time that was a bit of a bummer. Overall, I am happy the bike is done and it looks good so I can't complain that much. Just a review of my experience with Stikrd.


Based on your experiences, you had a downright positive and customer friendly experience, which isn’t that common.

My last experience was completely crappy: poor communication, blocking phone numbers, not fixing his mistakes, making empty promises, and not delivering.


----------



## bikedrd (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm another customer who just had a perfectly fine experience with Stickrd. A few emails over the course of a day, and my order was placed. Less than a week to ship, which was faster than stated. Zero difficulty and no complaints.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

PJJ205 said:


> *Going to drop a quick review of my experience:*
> 
> I bought a new Fox 38 for my Megatower and really liked the stock theme so I started looking around for vector files to design them myself since Santa Cruz gave me the pantone color codes for my bike and one of my friends owns a motocross graphics company. After not getting any help with the vector files (understandable), I ended up being referred to Stikrd by a guy known for building custom SC bikes. I sent the first e-mail pretty early in the morning and got a response from Devon at Stikrd relatively quickly. The process was pretty quick so within hours of first attempts at contact, my proof was sent and the order was paid for. Devon was really helpful with his replies and also gave me the kit at a great price since he noticed that I work at a bike shop... zero complaints about my interaction with him.
> 
> ...



Delivery time isn't the problem, it's no product.


----------



## PJJ205 (Aug 9, 2018)

I definitely was not saying that other people haven't had bad experiences and my post is clearly anecdotal... I tried to make that clear in the last paragraph. I do not doubt that multiple people who have complained about the same things over years aren't lying.


----------



## TJBuggy2B (Apr 21, 2011)

I've used Slik Graphics in the past, and got exactly what I needed. However, recently, I tried to order some custom color decals and couldn't get a single reply from them. I tried contacting them through their web form and email.

A company I have been using (before and again recently) that I think is great is bkstickers.com. They have worked with me over email, back and forth about color tweaks. They are even creating decal sets for components they don't have in their lineup. They do go a bit silent after the deal is done, and you might have to prompt them about if they have shipped but other than that, I keep using them because they are so helpful.

bkstickers' decals are thin but laminated. I have seen any color fading and they hold up at least as well as oem stickers, IMO.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

TJBuggy2B said:


> I've used Slik Graphics in the past, and got exactly what I needed. However, recently, I tried to order some custom color decals and couldn't get a single reply from them. I tried contacting them through their web form and email.
> 
> A company I have been using (before and again recently) that I think is great is bkstickers.com. They have worked with me over email, back and forth about color tweaks. They are even creating decal sets for components they don't have in their lineup. They do go a bit silent after the deal is done, and you might have to prompt them about if they have shipped but other than that, I keep using them because they are so helpful.
> 
> bkstickers' decals are thin but laminated. I have seen any color fading and they hold up at least as well as oem stickers, IMO.


Thanks i had the same problem with Slik about anything custom and not getting a response. 

I’ll check out bkstickers.


----------

